# Messages envoyés disparu + problèmes de plantage dans Mail



## tootsweet (1 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau dans ce forum qui me parait très sympathique ! La raison de mon message est que depuis plusieurs jours j'ai quelques soucis avec Mail.

Quelques informations sur ma configuration : j'utilise Apple Mail (v. 3.6) sur Mac OS X (Version 10.5.8) et je gère plusieurs comptes e-mail de mon domaine Google via Apple Mail.

En me connectant il y a quelques jours sur Apple Mail, tous mes messages envoyés ont soudainement disparus du dossier Messages Envoyés sur le Mac (pour un seul de mes comptes e-mails, bien que j'en gère 6 via Apple Mail). Je me suis donc connecté à ma messagerie webmail sur Google Domains et découvert que les messages envoyés étaient toujours dans le dossier "Messages Envoyés" (Ouf !)

J'ai fait quelques recherches Google qui conseillaient de faire une reconstruction de la boîte e-mails mais cette solution n'a pas fonctionné.

Après cela, j'ai donc supprimé et reinstallé la boîte en question. Mais maintenant c'est encore pire, quand j'ouvre Mail il plante complètement et je ne plus rien faire. La roue multicolore apparaît et la boîte e-mail qui me pose des soucis clignote par alternance entre les dossiers sur le Mac et dossiers sur GMAIL. En gros tout est bloqué et je suis obligé de forcer à quitter !

Quelqu'un sait-il à quoi ces problèmes sont dus et comment je pourrais les régler ???

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Clément.


----------



## pickwick (1 Octobre 2009)

Je te conseille de fermer mail, d'aller dans ta bibliothèque utilisateur trouver le dossier Mail, de faire glisser sur le bureau le fichier Envelope Index et de rouvrir mail.
Là Mail va réimporter tous les messages dans les boites aux lettres de manière plus propre, tu pourrais retrouver tes billes.


----------



## tootsweet (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour Pickwick,
Oui, c'est ce que j'ai fait. En quelque sorte cela a réinitialisé Apple mais bien que le compte mail défectueux en question fonctionne (envoi - réception), les messages envoyés n'ont pas réapparus (bien qu'ils soient sur le serveur Google en ligne) et la boîte a toujours des comportements étranges inexpliqués. Par exemple, les messages envoyés apparaissent en non lus (avec le petit point bleu) dans la boîte messages envoyés locale.
J'ai vérifié la configuration des boîtes et il me semble que tout est OK, donc je ne comprends vraiment pas ces problèmes. C'est très énervant !


----------



## pickwick (2 Octobre 2009)

Là il faudrait vérifier le comportement des messages vis à vis du serveur dans les préférences du compte, Comportement de BAL et voir si coté Règles il n'y a pas un souci.


----------



## tootsweet (2 Octobre 2009)

Ah ok, j'ai regardé dans les règles et il me semble que tout est OK (je n'ai qu'une règle qui est "News from Apple"). Par contre, pourrais-tu me dire c'est qu'est BAL ?
Merci en tout cas pour ton aide !


----------



## pickwick (2 Octobre 2009)

Boite Aux Lettres : BAL allons danser !!!!

www.debutersurmac.com
www.rhinos-mac.fr
www.osxfacile.com

pour t'aider à y voir plus clair!


----------



## tootsweet (2 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ces liens très intéressants ! C'est vrai que je suis passé sous MAC il y a seulement un an et j'ai encore pas mal de choses à apprendre ! En plus je l'utilise de manière professionnelle...

Sinon j'ai été dans les règles des BAL et rien à signaler de ce côté-là donc mon problème reste malheureusement irrésolu.

C'est vraiment bizarre car j'ai réinstallé tous mes comptes et pour les autres il n'y a aucun problème (tous les messages envoyés réapparaissent immédiatement), mais pour celui-ci rien à faire.

Mystère mais je suis sûr que je finirai par trouver une solution et de toutes manières je ne compte pas abandonner !


Ben on va aller poursuivre dans le forum où tu aurais ouvert ce topic si tu avais lu cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", alors


----------

